# WOC - Chanel/Dior/YSL



## wquty77 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm about an NC 50/NW 45. Do you ladies have any idea what the equivalent chanel colour would be?


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Chanel foundations.*

im not sure if chanel even goes that dark to our complexion which sucks cuz I was interested in the mat lumiere for the finish(pixiwoo on youtube), the only colour they seem to have for darker skins is walnut which may or may not suit you not unless you go 2 a counter and try it out (Nordstrom)....hth
I think the walnut colour translates to NW43 in MAC...not sure but saw a vid on youtube from theaccidentalbeauty and she's an NW43 and the Walnut colour matches her well...Im jealous the finish looks really nice, just what I think Im looking for but Chanel doesnt seem to go very dark


----------



## wquty77 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Chanel foundations.*

haha you and i are on the same page... i love sam and nic!! that's why i've been interested in using some of the chanel  foundations. I wish that mister lagerfeld would suggest to cosmetics proprietors pf chanel to do darker shades. I mean how can he use sesilee and alec in his shows and not have foundations for them. hahhaha thank you for the equivalence!!


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Chanel foundations.*

No prob I love sam and nic as well, I really wish chanel made foundation in our shades...i really would pay whatever price (and do without something else lol) if the quality is excellent...


----------



## greatscott2000 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Chanel foundations.*

Try Walnut or Sepia. When I went to the counter, they used Sepia ( for powder) and Walnut for liquid. About 2-3 years ago they had Amber (or Ambre) Teint Fluide Universel that was my perfect match but its since been dq'd.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Chanel foundations.*

Bump...

Does anyone wear Cedar in the Mat Lumiere? Or know what the equivalent to NC45 would be? I wear C7 in MAC, but I'm guessing that NC45 is similar in color. I am also wondering if there are various undertones in the foundations, or if they are all neutral.

Thanks!


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Chanel foundations.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_im not sure if chanel even goes that dark to our complexion which sucks cuz I was interested in the mat lumiere for the finish(pixiwoo on youtube), the only colour they seem to have for darker skins is walnut which may or may not suit you not unless you go 2 a counter and try it out (Nordstrom)....hth
I think the walnut colour translates to NW43 in MAC...not sure but saw a vid on youtube from theaccidentalbeauty and she's an NW43 and the Walnut colour matches her well...Im jealous the finish looks really nice, just what I think Im looking for but Chanel doesnt seem to go very dark
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am NW47...the darkest Chanel shade is too light.  I wanted the Mat Lumiere, but the darkest shade translates to NW43/NC45 ish


----------



## ny90princess (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Chanel foundations.*

I wear Chanel cedar (intensity 7.5), i am an NC44. I use the Vitalumiere foundation and it is by far the best i have tried!! Not so sure about the undertones, but I know others who wear Mac NC45 and they wear Walnut which is intensity 8.0, try Walnut it may work for you, Chanel has such nice foundations!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, i'm starting a lot of threads, but it's because only other WOC can understand what we go through! 

I don't really find YSL WOC friendly. I love their lipstick formula but none of the pinks were flattering on me. Unless I went really strong or dark. I was unimpressed. 

Chanel makes a lot of pinks that I really like.
-Pink Teaser Glossimer is natural. 
-Venus Glossimer is sexy as hell. (gold glitter)
-Phoenix RAL is buildable and gorgeous
-Mandarin RAL is also really nice. 
-Pink Explosion blush was the perfect flush of colour. 

I've never tried Dior but I found their lipglosses too sheer.

Lastly I really like my new Burberry lippie in Hibiscus. The line isn't that big so I'm not sure how many colours are going to suit us but I really like the formula. I usually find that blue based reds are more flattering, do you all think the same? Blush lipstick is one I'm hoping will look good, but it's prob too light.

TIA!


----------



## SoSoSteph (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_Yeah, i'm starting a lot of threads, but it's because only other WOC can understand what we go through! 

I don't really find YSL WOC friendly. I love their lipstick formula but none of the pinks were flattering on me. Unless I went really strong or dark. I was unimpressed. 

Chanel makes a lot of pinks that I really like.
-Pink Teaser Glossimer is natural. 
-Venus Glossimer is sexy as hell. (gold glitter)
-Phoenix RAL is buildable and gorgeous
-Mandarin RAL is also really nice. 
-Pink Explosion blush was the perfect flush of colour. 

I've never tried Dior but I found their lipglosses too sheer.

Lastly I really like my new Burberry lippie in Hibiscus. The line isn't that big so I'm not sure how many colours are going to suit us but I really like the formula. I usually find that blue based reds are more flattering, do you all think the same? Blush lipstick is one I'm hoping will look good, but it's prob too light.

TIA!_

 

You should try YSL Rouge Volupte in #25. Makes a pretty nude lip for WOC. 
I'm NC50 in MAC, MUFE #175 HD Foundation.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree Dior is too sheer for the money, I had one a while ago that used to be my favorite- but now that I am more comfortable wearing bolder shades, I try other brands.

I've been playing with YSL glosses at Sephora, I like what I see/feel. I plan to get some when Friends&Family rolls around.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 19, 2010)

I own 2 of the YSL Rouge Volupte lipsticks in pink shades and I adore them both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Provocative Pink and Rose Culte. I also really like their mascara's but I admit I have not tried much else from the range. Ditto with Dior. I own most of the Chanel Rouge Allure Laque's and those are amazing! Santal is a great nude for WOC and Dragon is the ultimate red.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 20, 2010)

Hmm 25 isn't really my cup of tea because for that amount of money I'd rather have a pinky nude, I like MAC browns.

Thanks for the Santal rec. But I think Provocative pink is too bright for my taste. I was looking for something along the lines of Lingerie Pink but suitable for WOC! Rose Culte didn't show up on the U.S website so I looked at it on the French. If my counter has it I think i'll be interested.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Chanel foundations.*

I wear the darkest shade in Pro Lumiere and I think I'm 5.5 in Mat Lumiere. I'm WAY too oily to wear Vita Lumiere.

Dior is the brand I'm mad at. I LOVE the performance of Dior Forever foundation, but ummmmm the darkest shade is like LIGHT TAN with yellow undertones. I was hotter than fire when I went to get a bottle at Nordstrom. The darkest color they actually offer (050 or 500 or something) goes a tragic ugly pink on skin. I have no idea what they were thinking.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm not sure I'm ready for YSL or Chanel lipstick, I'm still comfortable with their glosses for some reason. The few lippies I do have from MAC or NYX I end up blotting away most and slathering gloss over anyway, so why pay the price if not to wear it in full force? lol

I AM interested in the new Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss! Hot!











World Premiere – Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Fatale: Review and Swatches  Café Makeup


Even looking at this new gloss compared to the Rouge Allure Laque, I still want Dragon- it looks incredible.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_I wear the darkest shade in Pro Lumiere and I think I'm 5.5 in Mat Lumiere. I'm WAY too oily to wear Vita Lumiere.

Dior is the brand I'm mad at. I LOVE the performance of Dior Forever foundation, but ummmmm the darkest shade is like LIGHT TAN with yellow undertones. I was hotter than fire when I went to get a bottle at Nordstrom. The darkest color they actually offer (050 or 500 or something) goes a tragic ugly pink on skin. I have no idea what they were thinking._

 
Yeah I really want to try Pro Lumiere but cause I'm so young I don't know if I need to go so high-end. As for Dior..well I don't even know what to say. It makes such a difference when companies are WOC friendly. It keeps me going back.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_I'm not sure I'm ready for YSL or Chanel lipstick, I'm still comfortable with their glosses for some reason. The few lippies I do have from MAC or NYX I end up blotting away most and slathering gloss over anyway, so why pay the price if not to wear it in full force? lol

I AM interested in the new Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss! Hot!
World Premiere – Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Fatale: Review and Swatches Café Makeup

Even looking at this new gloss compared to the Rouge Allure Laque, I still want Dragon- it looks incredible._

 
Yeah I think I'm still going to prefer RAL over this new stuff. But I think The Extrait de Gloss will have nicer pinks for WOC. The RAL's are rather opaque. I'm just waiting for them to come out. 

Did anyone get Paradoxal n/p from Chanel? I keep going back and forth on it because I'm not sure that it'll look nice on darker skin.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_Did anyone get Paradoxal n/p from Chanel? I keep going back and forth on it because I'm not sure that it'll look nice on darker skin._

 
I got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't sure if it would work on me or make me look like I had zombie fingers but it looks great. I'm NW45.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

has anyone NW45+ tried Chestnut? I think it will be a fit- if your counters don't have it- check online or ebay. If not enough WOC buy, they don't restock and end up at other retailers.

I love the following Chanel Lippies:

Rose Agate Rouge Double Intensite- perfect natural lip color!
Mandarin Rouge Allure- nice blood orange, I apply with the wand and blend with my pinkie and add gloss on top.
Eclipse Glossimer- Deep Bery with flecks- great anytime lipgloss
Impertinence Rouge Allure Gloss- Berry-brown that is a great everyday gloss.

For YSL my favorite is Rouge Pur Gloss in Hibiscus- perfect fuschia!

I think all these high-end companies are lacking adaquate hues for us but hopefully in the near future- we will get 4-5 more shades rather than 1-2. Look at NARS, they have great range now compared to 3 years ago.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 23, 2010)

^I just went to Sephora and I saw the YSL Pur gloss in Hibiscus! When I went to sample it, I was doubting that it would look as good on my skin as it did in the tube, I thought it would be sheer. Boy was I wrong- forgive me YSL! lol

I also love Chanel Eclipse- I'm going to take a close look at all the lippies you've mentioned, thanks.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_I'm not sure I'm ready for YSL or Chanel lipstick, I'm still comfortable with their glosses for some reason. The few lippies I do have from MAC or NYX I end up blotting away most and slathering gloss over anyway, so why pay the price if not to wear it in full force? lol

I AM interested in the new Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss! Hot!











World Premiere – Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Fatale: Review and Swatches Café Makeup


Even looking at this new gloss compared to the Rouge Allure Laque, I still want Dragon- it looks incredible._

 
When I tell you that there is NO BETTER RED LACQUER ON THE PLANET than Dragon... BELIEVE IT!

It's my absolute favorite. If you're not ready to commit to the price, Lipstick Queen makes a pigmented gloss called 15 MINUTES that's pretty darn close.

But there is NOTHING like Dragon... I love that stuff!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_IFor YSL my favorite is Rouge Pur Gloss in Hibiscus- perfect fuschia!_

 
See but I don't want to have to get a bright-ass pink. I just want a pretty neutral one!!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_When I tell you that there is NO BETTER RED LACQUER ON THE PLANET than Dragon... BELIEVE IT!

It's my absolute favorite. If you're not ready to commit to the price, Lipstick Queen makes a pigmented gloss called 15 MINUTES that's pretty darn close.

But there is NOTHING like Dragon... I love that stuff!_

 
I saw some Lipstick Queen swatches recently and I've been very intrigued. I want to try a whole bunch of those lip products once the MAC VV collection passes, I'm giving MAC a rest for a while. Hopefully.

I can stare at Dragon pics all day
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 One day I'll be brave enough to try it.


----------



## DaniCakes (Aug 24, 2010)

I just bought Dragon on Sunday. It was my first Chanel purchase. It is a night time gloss and beautiful on. Go for Dragon!!!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_I'm not sure I'm ready for YSL or Chanel lipstick, I'm still comfortable with their glosses for some reason. The few lippies I do have from MAC or NYX I end up blotting away most and slathering gloss over anyway, so why pay the price if not to wear it in full force? lol

I AM interested in the new Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss! Hot!











World Premiere – Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Fatale: Review and Swatches Café Makeup


Even looking at this new gloss compared to the Rouge Allure Laque, I still want Dragon- it looks incredible._


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Chanel foundations.*

@j4lyphe....ur Hair Is Gorgeous...hating...lol..


----------



## califabulous (Oct 17, 2011)

does anyone here prefer YSL rouge pur over Chanel rouge allure or vice versa?  Which is better? and does it really matter.  I am thinking about purchasing my first high end (costs way too much) lip color! so excited!


----------

